# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  What happened to Mike Mentzer

## Capital X

Does anyone know what was the verdict on Mike and his brother Ray? I havn't seen an update on what the autopsy ruled as their cause of death. I am interested to see what happens to some of these guys who using gear way back when.

Capital X

----------


## bigkev

mike died of a massive heart attack. he was a very bad amphetamine addict for years, plus heart problems ran in his family.

ray had been on kidney dialasis for years and was in very pour health. mike took care of him. rumor has it that he commited suicide. but i guess we will never really know. 

that was quite a blow to the bodybuilding community.

----------


## Mallet

Yes I heard the same news as Big Kev!

The mentzer boy's were die hards , but they were no ARNIE :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bigkev

no one is arnie, but ya gotta give mike his due, at his peak he was awesome. check this pic out...

----------


## Mallet

Oh! I see you get your s**t from GMV too!

I've got a great video of Mike pumping and posing back in his prime, and the infamous comeback

your right Kev I shouldn't knock the little guy?

I hear he was a good source for amphetamines? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Capital X

I agree that Mike was a great bodybuilder in his time. I remember Flexonline had comments from a number of people when Mike died and the one that shocked me was Frank Zane. Everyone was paying their respects to Mike's awesome career and Frank had some harsh words to say. He basically said that Mike was never as good as Frank was during that period. What an idiot! 

Capital X

----------


## bigkev

frank zane lost to mike many times. piss on that little funny built little bas*ard.

----------


## Mallet

Hold on a minute!

Are we forgeting that Frank Zane won the Mr"o" 3 times

And Mr Universe 4 times

He defeated Arnie in the 1968 Mr universe

He may not have been a massive freak! But he was very detailed
and symetrical, and a fantastic poser IMO

He placed 3rd in the 1980 Mr O, and mentzer placed 5th, Zane
was also in a car accident 4 months before the 80 olympia, and
still managed to come in shape?

Have you seen frank lately at the age of 59? I'd give 1 of my nuts
to look like him at 59

Mentzer still had great "V" shape to him and overall symetry,not
knocking his physique at all, but he bitches to much when he looses, which was frequent :Sad Song:

----------


## bigkev

ok, ok, frank gets his props. i just never liked the little guy.

big mike did whine alot. but he is gone and will be sadly missed.

----------


## Mallet

Amen to that!

By the way Big Kev. one of my bro's up here in the great white north,was and is still a good friend of ronnie's. he trained at
Colemans gym many moons ago when he lived down there in
texas.He competed this year, but didn't place high enough to get his pro card?but he still made enough money bodybuilding to pay
for his gyno surgery this year.

Lets see if Ronnie can make it 5

 :Don't know:

----------


## Tall60

> no one is arnie, but ya gotta give mike his due, at his peak he was awesome. check this pic out...


Arnold never scored a perfect 300 but Mike Mentzer did.

----------


## Back In Black

> Arnold never scored a perfect 300 but Mike Mentzer did.


WTF, this is a 12 years old dead thread you just bumped! Nice first post!!!!!

----------


## slfmade

Lmfao

----------

